# CCP rods...



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Tommy,

Are the CPP rods for fishing, tournament casting, or both?

Thank you and sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SK,

All of the CPS rods are fishing rods. The two 13' rods can pull double duty and are capable of big numbers on the field but are not out and out tournament rods.

Hope this helps!!

Tommy


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

absolutely! thank you


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Well got my hands on one of the Cast Pro Series rod this weekend. Took the rod out this morning for a few hits with 175 grams. Here are my results,keep in mind that it was hot and humid with no wind.

175 grams.....633'...700'....650'...690'....680' 

Will hit the rod again this week if time permits. Really like the action of the rod,unloads with ease. Was wondering what a 14' version of this rod would do on the field. Will play around with the rod again and see if I can add an extension. I'm more that sure that this rod is capable of big numbers.....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Angel!!

I have also played around with the heaver in the field with good results....  

I haven't advertised the heaver or the 13' 3-6 as tournament rods because I don't want fishermen to get the wrong impression. Some guys have a misconception that a tournament rod is unforgiving and not a good fishing rod. 

I appreciate Angel posting these results. He is a top notch tournament caster but also a hardcore drum fisherman. The CPS 13' 6-10 is designed to throw 8nbait a long way. This power, in the hands of a guy like Angel will produce very good field results.

I almost hate to say this but.....

Some tournament casters are "over rodded" and may actually see their field numbers improve with a rod like the CPS 13' 6-10. It is easier to bend than most of todays high end field rods while maintaining the quick carbon fiber recovery.


Thanks again Angel,

Tommy


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Tommy said:


> I almost hate to say this but.....
> 
> Some tournament casters are "over rodded" and may actually see their field numbers improve with a rod like the CPS 13' 6-10. It is easier to bend than most of todays high end field rods while maintaining the quick carbon fiber recovery.
> 
> ...


Politically correct understatement , more like 80-90% of tournament casters are over rodded . If only egos got out of the way more guys would hit bigger numbers a lot easier .


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Tommy I enjoyed the rod today on the field. Great rod to cast with a nice recovery. I do enjoy my casting but love the drumies alot. Will set the rod up to fish it this weekend at sandbridge. Will have it out there for people to try out and see what it will do. I think your right,you need to match the person to the right rod to perform to your potential. I can remember the day I picked up the TTR cast it once and set it back down and never hit it again. Will let you know how this rod does on the pier this weekend.


----------

